# Looking at the R5 from a 5Ds user POV



## keithcooper (Sep 21, 2020)

Canon just lent me an R5 and some lenses to test - my main reason was to see how it compared with my 5Ds in the ways I use it.

There's a longish write-up at http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/looking-at-the-canon-r5-camera/ with picture examples and the like, with more of an overview on YT at






Hope it's of some interest! (all the kit went back this morning :-( )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2020)

I enjoyed reading the article and watching the video both. As to control of the rear viewfinder, you can, of course set it to only display the EVF and not auto switch to the rear LCD. You can also program a button that makes the switch when you want. But, it does not display settings on the Rear LCS for example, when pressing the Q button and it should. That seems like a firmware change, but maybe its in the hardware too. In any event, I would also like to lock it to viewfinder mode and turn the rear screen on using the Q button to see only the settings.


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 21, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I enjoyed reading the article and watching the video both. As to control of the rear viewfinder, you can, of course set it to only display the EVF and not auto switch to the rear LCD. You can also program a button that makes the switch when you want. But, it does not display settings on the Rear LCS for example, when pressing the Q button and it should. That seems like a firmware change, but maybe its in the hardware too. In any event, I would also like to lock it to viewfinder mode and turn the rear screen on using the Q button to see only the settings.


Thanks - it was because I wasn't sure about those settings that I left it to the end ;-) I had broadly similar issues with the RP.


----------

